# Gleaming Kleen - A tale of 2 Landrovers



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for taking time to view another thread from us.

First up we have a early 1990's Range Rover Classic that required 5 days of our work to bring up to a very high standard.

I did not photograph the wash the decontamination stages but they consisted of a pre-soak with Powermax 3, washed, de-tarred and then clayed.

The engine bay required a fair amount of work and time to get clean.

Before...









and after.









Before...









and after.









A lot of panels severed from sanding marks and required Menz 3.02 (some area's needed Megs 105) and a wool pad to fully remove whilst other panels were corrected with a foam pad.

Panels that were hit with wool pad were followed up with a foam pad.









Correcting the roof around the sunroof with a 4in pad



















































































































































































































































Door shuts giving a light machine polish to restore some gloss and clarity









50/50 in door shut



























Once all the compounding and polishing stages were complete I went around and refined the paint with Megs 205 and finishing pad.

Paintwork checked under different light sources : Sun Gun, Metal Halide's, and camera flash.

















































































Wolfs Chemicals Trim Sealant used on the front grill


















Paintwork was protected with Wolf's Body Wrap









Interior was also given a deep clean



























and the end result...












































































































This belongs to the same owner, after he seen the results on the Rangie he wanted his Defender to look the same so booked it in for a 3 day Correction Detail.

Again no photo's of the wash stages but here is a few of the spare wheel that was removed to be cleaned and then sealed.




































Paint correction was carried out using Menz 3.02 and a polishing pad with some area's requiring a cutting pad to remove some heavier defects. All machine polishing was done with a DA as paint was very grabby.




















































































































































































Once all defects were removed paint was then refined with Megs 205 and a finishing pad.








































































Once all machine polishing stages were complete the paintwork was given a IPA wipedown and a coat of Blackfire Sealant was applied.

Interior was given a good clean and all surfaces protected.

Gear knob was looking a bit sorry for itself so I polished it up.































































Exhaust polished with Autosol and wirewool


















Few finished shots of it out in the sun






























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

Love it! nice work! Its so good to see a classic on here. I love Landrover details.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, very nice.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

You're work is second to none. :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very interesting post Jay, excellent work:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround on both Jay


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

2 fantastic transformations Jay, superb results:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

my favourite short wheelbase Landy!!!

looking great!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic Range Rover at it's best looks great in that blue job very well done , Defender always a classic as well what did you use on the rubber seals? thanks


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

suprised to they arent absolutely battered. especially the rangie. credit to the owner. great job


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hats off to you Jay. Superb turnarounds on both of those there!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic,both look stunning.My fave shape Rangie too :thumb: (just needs leather!)


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely work there Jay!

Out of interest what camera do you use?


Cheers
John


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Jay :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic turnaround...


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job, both cars looking splendid now. Awesome attention to detail - owner(s) must be very happy.



Derekh929 said:


> Classic Range Rover at it's best looks great in that blue job very well done , Defender always a classic as well what did you use on the rubber seals? thanks


- Looks like Einszett Gummi Pflege Stift, it's a pretty good product for daily drivers imo.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there :thumb:

Someone liked there pigtails ..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing, old cars brought back to new condition, your work is incredible on here.

Thanks for posting, the cars look brand new now.

have a great week.


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Incredible works !!!!!::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Both looking very nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Jay. Man's detailing at its finest on a couple of true workhorses.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Great work, Defender is :argie:

Darren


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, that is some serious detailing!! thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Always good to see something different!

Great work, you can put the stepladder away now  :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

They both look great.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Two of the best I've seen in a long while. Top marks.

Slightly perturbed that I particularly liked the knob in hand shot... 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t251/JAYPLAY28/Range Rover Sport/Landrover Defender/P1050667.jpg


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, same client has now booked in his 1949 Series 1 Land Rover for a full treatment:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Top work, and looking forward to the series 1.


----------



## Geoff A (May 4, 2011)

Awesome turn-around yet again, but a Defender really needs some mud and battle scars..... :lol:
Fantastic finish.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

superb :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, great work on both mud munchers :thumb:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazing work and perfect Photography as always :thumb:
What pads are you using lately?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top Job on both cars :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cracking work on both, love the Defender!


----------

